# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με  TV BOX MXQPRO S905X

## tripitis

Εκανα αναβάθμιση στον  MXQ PRO S9O5X TV BOX   και από τότε δεν ανάβει καθόλου .άραγε κάηκε .το τροφοδοτικό είναι εντάξει,επισκευάζεται ΄από ηλεκτρονικό  Ηράκλειο Κρήτης Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

To brickάρισες...Θέλει τώρα JTAG reset ώστε να σβήσει η flash και ξανά να του περάσεις σωστό firmware ώστε να επανέλθει..

----------


## tripitis

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση θα δω τι είναι το  brickarisma  και το   JTAG./

----------


## manolo

To JTAG γίνεται βραχυκυκλώνοντας το pin CLE της flash με το Ground. Για να γίνει αυτό βέβαια χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις το μηχάνημα..

----------


## manolo

Πρέπει να εντοπίσεις το IC της flash και να αναγνωρίσεις το pinout του.

----------


## tripitis

IMG_2115.jpg

Στέλνω φωτογραφία του μηχανήματος μου και παρακαλώ που είναι η FLASH και πως   θα εντοπίσω  το IC   της FLASH  και να  αναγνωρίσω το  pinout.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου, δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω τα ICs οπότε δε μπορώ να βοηθήσω έτσι. Συνήθως (όχι πάντα βέβαια) τα flash τσιπάκια έχουν τέσσερα pins οπότε ενδέχεται να είναι το IC δίπλα στην ethernet port, αλλά το λέω με επιφύλαξη!! Επειδή η διαδικασία είναι αρκετά μακριά και δεν περιγράφεται έτσι απλά, σου στέλνω ένα link  εδώ μήπως σε βοηθήσει.

----------

krissgr (31-07-17)

----------


## tripitis

Μόλις τώρα είδα την απάντηση σου .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.-

----------


## manolo

Μια διόρθωση: σε αρκετά android boxes που έχω δει, τα flash έχουν από 4 pins στη κάθε πλευρά, όχι 4 συνολικά.. :Rolleyes:

----------


## marinos1955

πήρα πριν2 μήνες απο Κίνα τον mxq pro 4k s912w και βγαζοντας κ βάζοντας την μπρίζα 2-3 φορές κόλλησε στο κόκκινο λαμπάκι κ δεν κάνει τίποτε.
είδα το λινκ του μανόλο αλλά λόγω που δεν ξέρω αγγλικά δεν κατάφερα τίποτε.
μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος με ελληνικό ήχο? η κάτι άλλο?
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## mikemtb73

> πήρα πριν2 μήνες...
> μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος με...κάτι άλλο?


Έχεις εξαντλήσει το θέμα εγγύηση?



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Αφού το πήρε από Κίνα.. Ποια εγγύηση;; Αν έχει γίνει bricked ίσως χρειάζεται JTAG για να γίνει erased η flash και να ξαναπεραστεί το android.

----------

